# Santo Domingo, Dominican Rep. - Caribbean's Largest City (Est. 1496) 🌆



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

This is Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic:

*At a Glance
Established:* 1496 (oldest European built city in the Western Hemisphere)
*Population:* 3- 4 million
*Metro area GDP (PPP):* US$30 billion (the city's economy is larger than every Caribbean country's economy except Puerto Rico and its half of Cuba's, however the city does suffer from a very unequal distribution of income - typical of Latin America).

*Climate (source: Wikipedia)*
The average temperature doesn't vary a lot in city because the tropical tradewinds help mitigate the heat and humidity through out the year. December and January are the coolest months and July and August are the warmest months.

*Demographics (source: Wikipedia)*
The demographics of Santo Domingo mirror those of the rest of the country, except that the illegal Haitian immigrant population is larger in the capital due to the relative ease of finding work in the city. There are also communities from East Asia, the Middle East, and Europe. Extensive growth of the city has been noticed after the Mid-90's and urbanization has been an issue like in all of the other cities around the world.

*Economy (source: Wikipedia)*
The economy of Santo Domingo has a GDP(PPP) of US$30 billion and is mainly supported by services and manufacturing. Santo Domingo as the capital of the Dominican Republic has been experiencing a great economical growth and development. Urban growth is the most noticeable with the construction of skyscrapers and shopping malls, improvement in the road network, and increased commercial activity. As the biggest city in the Caribbean, it has the most availability of services and most of the nation's companies have their national headquarters in the city. Santo Domingo de Guzmán enjoys the highest standard of living in the nation which can resemble those of a developed nation, but poverty can still be seen along the marginalized areas of the city.


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*The Historic Core*


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*The Modern Areas*


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks really good on this photos! You can obviously see the spanish influence in architecture. :cheers:


----------



## Ithaqua (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry to disappoint you, but the largest city in the Caribbean is La Habana, capital of Cuba.


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

brisavoine said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but the largest city in the Caribbean is La Habana, capital of Cuba.


It used to be the largest city, but in recent years Santo Domingo has surpassed Havana in population.


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

It must be pointed out that geographically La Habana is not part of the Caribbean, as well as the rest of Cuba's northern coastline.


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

GrigorisSokratis said:


> It must be pointed out that geographically La Habana is not part of the Caribbean, as well as the rest of Cuba's northern coastline.


Neither is the northern coast of the Dominican Republic or of Puerto Rico or the eastern coast of every island inbetween the Virgin Islands and Trinidad. 

But, when people refer to the Caribbean, they are referring to the archipelago and not necessarily to the actual sea, even though the sea is named Caribbean.

For that reason Cuba is within the Caribbean, as much as 99% of all the other islands of the Caribbean, since most Caribbean islands also have a coast facing the Atlantic Ocean.

Also, roughly 10 to 20 kilometers south of Havana you'll find the Caribbean sea.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

A set of beautiful pics , very attractive !


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Modern images of Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic*

Check my signatures links to see more about Dominican Republic.


----------



## blaxxxbla (May 27, 2006)

I do believe is larger than La Havana.

Beautiful pictures by the way.


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Thanks K-bien


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

santo domingo rocks!!! i love my capital, beautiful place, thanks k-bien for this great thread.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wonderful city


----------



## PuertoPlata (Dec 29, 2006)

santo domingo city is nice in beautiful.


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank all of you for the comments.


----------



## Ex-Ithacan (Nov 30, 2002)

Got to admit I had no idea the population is that large. Very nice looking city. Love the narrow old streets. Thanks for the tour.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice but these pictures don't justify Santo Domingo at all, you have to show pictures of Malecon Center, AV. 27 de Febrero, the airport, etc.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Great thread and the city looks AWESOME:uh:


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

​


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## PuertoPlata (Dec 29, 2006)

*Bellisima y colorida ciudad *


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

Gorgeous thanks Jaru :cheers: !

This city deserves the honor, not just the largest but the oldest.


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

kay:


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

Gaeth said:


> Maybe Santo-Domingo is the largest city in the Carribean but don't be on the defensive like that Are you a dominican patriot? lol
> Anyway Santo-Domingo looks nice. I would love to see pictures and photos of the modernity of this city (*the subway*, the skyline, the projects...)



Santo Domingo's Metro system (2 lines so far, more plans for more ahead).

*north, south bound *














































One of the stations



































































































*New Line 2 (west, east bound)*

all credits go to : Tomcruz


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

excellent subway system.!!!


----------



## Vlad89 (May 26, 2009)

Asombroso Santo Domingo! espero conocerlo lo más pronto posible, bastante interesante su mezcla entre lo moderno y lo antiguo!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the wonderful photos....:cheers:


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

kay:


----------



## santobonao (May 12, 2006)

Ya abrieron la Linea 2 del metro?


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

santobonao said:


> Ya abrieron la Linea 2 del metro?


Almost, they gave people free passes so that they could go to the book fair.
_________________________________
Casi, pero le dieron pases a la gente que quiere probarlo e ir a la feria del libro.


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

Very Nice subway


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing city


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

italiano_pellicano said:


> amazing city




Thanks


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

LADEN said:


> Very Nice subway


Thanks!!!

next page... more pics


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

La gran metropolis caribena.


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Migssant said:


> Santo Domingo
> *The Capital City*


:cheers:


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

by Ricardo Briones


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

by Ricardo Briones


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

by Ricardo Briones


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

alexacosta said:


> image upload
> 
> 
> hosting images​
> Galería de Interamerica


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

alexacosta said:


> *Galería de augustopena *
> 
> 
> upload images​


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

the tallest towers of the Caribbean in Santo Domingo.

150m









146


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

Jaru123 said:


> by Ricardo Briones


Excellent angle :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos.kay:


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

^^


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

One of my favorite towers.


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Gran Santo Domingo


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

Great photos Jaru, amazing selection, you can clearly see the Eastern Santo Domingo's suburbs to the bottom :cheers: 



I'll leave you folks with another.. 


Piantini Sector, National District (Distrito Nacional, D.N), SD.


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

Caribbean sea to the right, looking east bound. Before the storm..


----------



## ddcraper (Feb 1, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## olmarreyes (Oct 24, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning photos...kay:


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

Linguine said:


> stunning photos...kay:


:cheers1:

small vid I made...


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

Colonial Zone (area)










One of the founding fathers









Old city hall































Christopher Columbus' House




























First Monastery


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

One of its green areas /zones.


Botanical Garden of SD
http://www.jbn.gob.do/










Jimmy K. Lorenzo


----------



## CAPITALEÑO (Apr 10, 2010)

My first time in this thead, simply amazing, love it! By the way guys according to the Statistics Office (2010 census) the population of Santo Domingo metropolitan area is about 3.5 MILLION, and continuously growing (really fast) not 2 M like said in previous pages. We still need to post some pics from the Chinatown and the new malls. I'll be back with some pics. 

Love my hometown!!!!


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

CAPITALEÑO said:


> My first time in this thead, simply amazing, love it! By the way guys according to the Statistics Office (2010 census) the population of Santo Domingo metropolitan area is about 3.5 MILLION, and continuously growing (really fast) not 2 M like said in previous pages. We still need to post some pics from the Chinatown and the new malls. I'll be back with some pics.
> 
> Love my hometown!!!!


It's like a country within a country, with a booming economy, many people migrating there from within DR and coming from abroad as well. It's the oldest city in the new world, very important socio economic and political hub in the region and in colonial times, the first ever capital of the Spanish Empire! 

This city deserves more of the attention it lacks. The others came afterwards and don't even compare to Santo Domingo's growth in over a decade already.


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

Sambil Mall - One of the newly constructed shopping centers and one of the largest in the nation. 



Euromax said:


> Sambil desde el aire


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

Santo Domingo, August 2012 by F. Bandini, on Flickr




old building set for demolition



Port/ Terminal
Santo Domingo, January 2011 by


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

More photos coming soon! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos guys but dont forget to credit them as well. I dont want to start delete photos/posts.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great photos @Euromax, more please.


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

City Contrasts & Life



One of its sectors 

Raymundo Suero Alvarez
Flickr





Raymundo Suero Alvarez
Flickr




Popular Pedestrian Zone

Raymundo Suero Alvarez
Flickr




Underground Metro Station/ Stop

Raymundo Suero Alvarez
Flickr



From Small Market - Big Business 

Raymundo Suero Alvarez
Flickr





Raymundo Suero Alvarez
Flickr



Old Town/ Colonial 


Raymundo Suero Alvarez
Flickr





Raymundo Suero Alvarez
Flickr



Center City


Raymundo Suero Alvarez
Flickr


----------



## picalsikai (Jul 5, 2010)

great city with a great beach:banana:

i like a domingo historical building


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice aerial and urban pictures! Sto Domingo looks huge. The capital of the Republican is a true Carribbean Metropolis.


----------



## raysuero (Jun 18, 2013)

:O mis fotos.. thnx


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by: franci acosta


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

fuente: fernandoarturofdz


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

fuente: guilloperez


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

fuente: p990i


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

fuente: De Tanya Diaz/websta.me.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

fuente: Alejandro nunez./websta


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

fuente: Alejandro Perez.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

FOTOS DE: Alejandro Nunez Frometa/websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Fotos de Instagram por @RODRIGUEZPLR


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Fotos de Instagram por @RODRIGUEZPLR


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Juan Sangiovanni


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@PabloMendez/instagram


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

alexyaryura










saritahm8


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@GrupoArqa/websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

lilianpenajoaquin


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@JorgeIRamirez/websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@WendyTactuk/websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@MayobanexVargas/websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@JorgeRamirez


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@Enmanuel s/websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@ lomoair


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@Juan Lopez Spratt


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

rodriguezplr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@dronerd/websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@MRincon/instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

500px.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Captura7 by franciacosta, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by franciacosta, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

carlos Ramirez Photography


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@MasielRincon/Flicker. com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@ Jochy fersobe










websta.me/@desdearriba


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@ Victor Fernandez Photogrophy


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

foto: Nadim Darwich/instagram .com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

websta.me/instagram. com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

smugmug. com/M.Rincon


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@ Joe Lleger


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@ Dax Roman E.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

instagram. com/websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

JW Marriott Hotel Santo Domingo


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

JW Marriott Hotel Santo Domingo


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Agora Mall*









instagram.com/twitter.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Galeria 360 Mall*









instagram.com/twitter.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@ MDelCid


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

90155243


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

500px/f.Acosta.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

franciacosta, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

franciacosta, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

BlueMall Residences segun esta pagina.

http://polygonslab.com/portfolio/blu...nces-brochure/


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@ Jaru123


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

websta.me/@FBritoV.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@ Rafael Andres


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@jjcg728


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@Ginrivas


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*China Town de Santo Domingo, DR*


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Uploaded on Mar 5, 2011 


http://www.thehiddenfaith.com

The Hidden Faith Project presents Chapter 2 of "The Jews of Dominican Republic". Between 1940 and 1947, a handful of boatloads of Jewish refugees land in the D.R. Although 100,000 visas were issued, only 700 arrived, including 500 men and 200 women. See how the community manages to survive despite the ongoing threat of assimilation.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Published on Nov 2, 2013 


In 1938 at the Evian Conference at the doorsteps of the holocaust, 32 nations met to deal with the European refugees issue fleeing the Nazi persecution. Only one nation committed to take in 100 thousand jews: the Dominican Republic. This is the story of the role of such small nation in that crucial moment of the world's history.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

websta.me/flickr.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

webstagram.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Ing.Mateito/websta


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Published on Sep 4, 2014

El Gobierno Dominicano, a través del Centro de Exportación e Inversión de la República Dominicana (CEI-RD) celebro el más importante evento de inversión de la región del Caribe, “Invierte en RD” 2014.

Mas detalles en: 
http://www.presidencia.gob.do/noticia...


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@scontent-a.cdninstagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@ DRfromsky Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

webstagram.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

flickr.com/websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Isntagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@jochyforsobe


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@ Jochyfersobe


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Flickr.com/Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Isntagram.com


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

Amazing photos :cheers: best city in the region.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@Ainhoadt










@Santodomingo_rd


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.caddell.com/international/santo-domingo.aspx


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.caddell.com/international/santo-domingo.aspx


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.caddell.com/international/santo-domingo.aspx


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.caddell.com/international/santo-domingo.aspx


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.caddell.com/international/santo-domingo.aspx


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.moorerubleyudell.com/projects/united-states-embassy-santo-domingo


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

websta.me


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by franciacosta, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@ Skysant










@ silversungallery


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by Higüeyano


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com.#airfilm


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Fotos de @ Willy22


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

^^ nice...


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

John-DR said:


> Instagram.com


The Dr. Rafael Moscoso Botanical Gardens is one of the top 10 best botanical gardens in the world. Its also one of the largest and the sundial clock visible in the photo was the largest of its kind for many decades in the late 20th century. :cheers:


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@ Romana-boy


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com/@Abad


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by franciacosta, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking good, very nice updates from Santo Domingo


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com/flickr.com/@franciAcosta.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by skysant


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by skysant


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

BY:gabrielaud


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@Pedro Braulio


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@ repdomair


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Flickr.com/castellano


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

BY:
Dax M. Román E.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

#blackFriday en #SantoDomingo #LaKennedy #tapon #ikea #atardecer #atardecerDominicano #peatonal hacia @galeria360 por milciades_nunez, en Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@ rep.dom.air


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@albertosegura.photo


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by skysant


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by skysant


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

74852179


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by Ino.Pascual photography


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by MISAEL RINCON.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Cortesia del Banco Popular y Frank Moya


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Cortesia del Banco Popular y Frank Moya


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Plaza de la Bandera by Amanda Tatiana Forteza; RETRATOS, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by IG/mistah_peaks


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nice updates from Santo domingo..


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Foto:Carlos Rivas


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@ bestangleRD


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

National Palace









wiki

*Apartments*






blogspot


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram/#junguerra.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by skysant


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*SANTO DOMINGO | Complejo Hospitalario | Ciudad Sanitaria Dr. Luis Eduardo Aybar | E/C *















Inversión estimada
DOP$6,900MM = USD$155.5MM

✔ Edificio Imágenes Médicas (5 niveles)
✔ Hospital Materno Infantil (7 niveles)
✔ Hospital General Clínico Quirúrgico (7 niveles)
✔ Centro de Patología Forense
✔ Planta Tratamiento Desechos Sólidos Médicos
✔ Centro de Monitoreo y Seguridad
✔ Núcleos de Circulación Vertical
✔ 700 parqueos soterrados más en superficie.

▪ Los diseños, arquitectónico, mecánico, eléctrico, sanitario, gases médicos, seguridad, y otros, se realizan bajo las normas para facilidades médicas de los EUA.
Fuente: Lexco, uno de los contratistas del proyecto https://www.facebook.com/lexcoemc/posts/570267549678733 

▪ Hace unos días se hizo efectivo el cese de las operaciones de las facilidades sanitarias existentes que datan de 1946, el proyecto será construido en los mismos terrenos.
Artículo: Cierre por demolición provoca activo movimiento en el Aybar
Periódico Listin Diario del 11 de Diciembre 2014 

▪ Una parte de los trabajos de construcción que no requieren la demolición de la estructura principal ya se encuentra en ejecución desde hace unos meses.
Artículo: Aprestos construcción Luis Aybar avanzan
Periódico Hoy del 06 de Agosto 2014


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com/#Montanfilm.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@ BestAngle


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@ HACKDRONERD


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by franciacosta, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by franciacosta, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by franciacosta, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Creditos: Frank Jimnez.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nice architecture..


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by bestangle


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by @ skip


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by bestangle


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@rodriguezplr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by ana canela


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

franciacosta, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Fuente: Bluemall FB


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Foto: Francisco Susana


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Cortesía de El Dinero.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, nice updates from Santo Domingo


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by Pedro Braulio


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by pedro braulio










Credito: Jimmy.K.Lorenzo


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

122694226


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Ñam Ñam Acropolis*











https://www.facebook.com/Acropolis.C...type=3&theater


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by [email protected]


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

First Sun of 2015 by Adolfo Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

posted by AlejandroRD



















@ Jimmy K. Lorenzo


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Fotos son cortesía de Bufeo.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Farm8 on flickr.com


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by http://dominicanrepublic.com/?p=2564


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Posted by Dominican blu


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

posted by AlejandroRD


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Credito: Javier S. Valera


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by franciacosta, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Credito: Jose Roa


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Credito: Erwan Maitre


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Credito: Erwan Maitre


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Very interesting thread.

From what I'm looking at on the pictures, it seems like most of the architecture is modern. Is it because of natural disasters on the past like earthquakes or huricanes, or is it just that the city florished on the last decades?


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

EMArg said:


> Very interesting thread.
> 
> From what I'm looking at on the pictures, it seems like most of the architecture is modern. Is it because of natural disasters on the past like earthquakes or huricanes, or is it just that the city florished on the last decades?


The city developed in the last decade, as the economy has been growing very quickly.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

*Puerto Rió Haina (Oriental y Occidental)​* *Haina, Santo Domingo Oeste​*


















http://www.revistamercado.do/app2/136-primera-en-certificacion-oea/


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by franci acosta, en Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by AlejandroRD


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by AlejandroRD


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by Dreams Vision Media


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by Dreams Vision Media


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Credito a Dario Lama on Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Instagram/J.M.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by WGonzalezA, on Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Credito a Villar isabel/Instagram


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Posted by Willy22


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by @ Jochy Fersobe


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates from Santo Domingo


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

posted by willy22


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

posted by willy22


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Credito a Hector Romero./Instagram


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

posted by AlejandroRD


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

139033415


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by @ Pedro Luis Rodriguez


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

113041804


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

108474226


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

posted by AlejandroRD


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Credito a Laura Hasbun


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Credito a Astacio Paula


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by I.D.F.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by I.D.F.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by Hector Vilorio Photography


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Credito a WASKAR MOYA


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

posted by Willy22


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Posted by Willy22


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by Gabriel Castillo


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by Francis A. Castellanos


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

By KELVIN MOTA/FOTOGRAFIA


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by A.D.F.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

I.D.F./FOTOGRAFIA DOMINICANA/UNPHU


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by Hector Vilorio Photography


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## martinez20 (Sep 12, 2015)

nice


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Looks like heavy Traffic in Santo Domingo


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Foto cortesia y credito de ClaroRD


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Posted by Willy22


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

posted by Jaru123


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

@ diario libre


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

posted by Willy22


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Credito a smartclick-A. Franjul


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Credito a smartclick-A. Franjul


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

Foto de Jorgemldc


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

[/url]4_n by franci acosta, en Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

_n by franci acosta, en Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Good, very nice photos from Santo Domingo


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

posted by dominican blu​


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

posted by dominican blu​


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

posted by dominican blu​


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

posted by dominican blu​


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

posted by dominican blu​


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by wilfo b., en Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by wilfo b., en Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by wilfo b., en Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by wilfo/mavonline., en Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by wilfo/mavonline., en Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by wilfo/mavonline., en Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by wilfo/mavonline., en Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by wilfo/mavonline., en Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by wilfo/mavonline., en Flickr


----------



## martinez20 (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice🏼🏼


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos but *dont forget to credit them as well*


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by Marvin del Cid, en Flickr


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by montana aerial films


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

G. Poerrelo


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

G. Porrelo


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by daniel febriel


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by Daury D.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by @GerdDrone


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by Montana Aerial Films


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by Albertomrod


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by Ifavre.


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by voladron


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by voladron


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by DRDsign


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by Airdrone


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by Airdrone


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by Willy22


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)

by montana aerial films


----------



## John-DR (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

C: Miguel Bernal.


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

@Montanaerialafilms


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

@Josebujosa


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)




----------

